# Tabla GPT en un raid6 de 4TB

## ghoute

Buenas, os comento. Tengo hecho un raid6 por software en este momento en mi máquina funcionando y va perfecto. Hasta aquí todo correcto. El problema me llega cuando quiero hacer particiones grandes, hay que usar GTP. Creamos una nueva tabla de particiones en GPT y queda de esta manera:

```

(parted) print                                                            

Model: Linux Software RAID Array (md)

Disk /dev/md0: 4001GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name  Flags

 1      17.4kB  700GB   700GB                SRV

 2      700GB   701GB   699MB                TMP

 3      701GB   1701GB  1000GB               HOME

 4      1701GB  4001GB  2300GB               BACK

(parted) q                                                                

Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab.                           

```

El problema me surge desde el momento en el que el kernel, teniendo soporte para particiones GPT, no me reconoce más de 2:

```

volante ~ # ls -lisa /dev/md0*

5682 0 brw-rw---- 1 root disk   9, 0 Jun 18 01:36 /dev/md0

6309 0 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 259, 0 Jun 18 01:36 /dev/md0p1

5820 0 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 259, 1 Jun 18 01:20 /dev/md0p2

```

Si a alguien se le ocurre algo para ayudarme se lo agradeceré eternamente.

----------

## gringo

no tengo ni idea la verdad, he leído en las listas de centos que, al parecer, hay problemas con algunas versiones de parted que no crean la tabla correctamente, a ver si va a ser tu caso.

supongo que en tu kernel tienes CONFIG_LBDAF puesto, no ? Supongo que si porque de otra manera no leería ninguna partición.

saluetes

----------

## ghoute

 *gringo wrote:*   

> … supongo que en tu kernel tienes CONFIG_LBDAF puesto, no?…

 

Supones bien; pensé en actualizar el kernel a una versión superior pero leyendo por los foros de ubuntu y de gentoo en inglés (eso sí de hace un par de años los posts) decían que en vez de particionar el raid, si es que el raid luego no iba a crecer en discos, que se calcularan los espacios se particionasen los discos con los tamaños adecuados y luego se hicieran los raids; que es como lo tengo ahora. También he de decir que los discos están particionados con una tabla GPT y aquí no ha pasado nada, las particiones se muestran correctamente, que el problema lo tenía a la hora de particionar el raid con la misma vesión de parted con la que particioné los discos.

Gracias de todas maneras ^_^.

----------

